# WiFi not working



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

Public WiFi is not working for my Android phone. It's stuck on "obtaining IP address" I tried using a several "WiFi fixer" apps but had no success. Any suggestions?


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Try this. http://support.connectify.me/article/208-android-stuck-obtaining-ip-address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Brand and model of phone? What version of android?


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

LIS333 said:


> Try this. http://support.connectify.me/article/208-android-stuck-obtaining-ip-address
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After I do that it connects and says there is WiFi data but still does not allow me to browse web pages

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

plodr said:


> Brand and model of phone? What version of android?



















Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

Android lollipop 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Moto G 2nd generation. I downloaded the user's guide from here
http://phoneusersmanual.com/guide-moto-e-2nd-generation-usermanual-mALGtX

On page 54 (see image)
Because of the Note on that page If the "obtaining an IP address" keeps showing, you might need to go into wireless networks and have it forget one. It might be attempting to connect to an address that isn't available.

You might be able to get additional help here
https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/standalone/country-selector/motoe


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

After I use a static IP it's connects but still doesn't give me Internet data. Sometimes it's says WiFi data and sometimes it's just a loading bar
















Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is the one that claims to have WiFi data but doesn't work









Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not sure what the purpose of 3 screenshots was.
All show the same wifi network and OFFLINE. (Have you checked to see that wifi is turned on?)

Did you go through the steps here http://support.connectify.me/article/208-android-stuck-obtaining-ip-address
in post #2 to forget this NWHSCHOOL3 network which will not connect and try a different network?


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

After I use a static IP it's connects but still doesn't give me Internet data. Sometimes it's says WiFi data and sometimes it's just a loading bar. The screenshots above show the WiFi data and loading bar 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

And yes I did go through those steps. They allowed me to connect but web pages still do not load

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Then I'd take the phone to your carrier and ask them to troubleshoot the phone.


----------



## Zltb (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay thanks

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Static IP? That only works if you control the network.

If it's a public WiFi hotspot, you can't set a static IP. 

How many different networks did you try?


----------

